# Transvaginal Ultrasound



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

Can adhesions show up on an ultrasound? I had 2 ultrasounds in the last 2 months, first it showed a lesion on right ovary (or stool in bowel), the second shows a possible mass on that ovary. This was ran by my family doc. I asked my gyno who did my surgery (laser to unstick my insides, fibroid, etc) and he said that I shouldn't worry about it that it was from all this stuff I had done. (He had removed a large cyst on that side 2 years ago).


----------

